# perdido pass bridge



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what's the latest news on the pass? has the new boom been put up yet?
and can you fish under the lights for blues and spanish? (if you can get past the lady fish)

jack2


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I called the Alabama Marine Police last thursday to see if I could kayak fish in the gulf off Gulf Shores and I'm pretty sure he said that everything inside the pass is closed to fishing. Not positive on that though.


----------

